# Irish secondary school teacher immigrating to Quebec



## Lisa O' (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just wondered if there was anyone here who could give me some advice re: the application process for a federal skilled visa ( I think that's what they're called).

I would like to do things above board as I intend to eventually apply for citizenship and reside there permanently.

I have seen that one of the requirements for this visa is that I have employment secured there before the application process for the visa actually begins.

This is a bit tricky since I'm here in Ireland and it is impossible for an employer to interview me.:confused2:

I would hugely appreciate any leads as the whole process looks really daunting from this side almost as duanting as the prospects are for staying in this country.

Thanx
Lisa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It will be extremely daunting to find a teaching position in Canada to say nothing of finding one in Quebec. You have restricted your opportunities immensely by choosing this particular Province, unless you're completely fluent in the French language. What subject do you teach?


----------



## Lisa O' (Aug 14, 2011)

*Immigrating to Quebec*

Hello,

The langauges that I speak are English, Gaeilge(fluently), Spanish( advanced) and I am currently taking french classes to brush up on french that I would have studied as a teenager. The classes are progressing well.

Quebec appeals to me most because of my interest in languages as well as its rich history and culture. I've been trawling through the net and it seems that Quebec province will be extremely difficult to enter.


----------



## Lisa O' (Aug 14, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It will be extremely daunting to find a teaching position in Canada to say nothing of finding one in Quebec. You have restricted your opportunities immensely by choosing this particular Province, unless you're completely fluent in the French language. What subject do you teach?


The languages that I teach are Spanish and English.


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've looked into Quebec and my understanding is that if you are on their list then you don't need to have a job lined up. Not sure about teachers though. Can anyone confirm if this is right or wrong?

Here are some links that might help with fact finding:

Immigration-Québec - Home Page -There is an evaluation tool that you can use. 

Quebec-selected skilled workers - How to apply


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Quebec has 2 state school systems:

French: All education is in french with English taught a few hours a week.

English: all education in English except for "french Immersion" where kindergarten and grades 1 and 2 are wholly taught in french.

and there are private schools.

Unfortunately the rules involving school access mean that all immigrant and francophone children are placed in the french schools. Consequently , the English school system is contracting through lack of students entering the system. Successive PQ governments have eliminated loophole allowing access and no liberal govt will be seen to be undoing this.

If you want to maximize you employablity, fluency in french is going to be a must.


----------

